# B-9 ninny complete



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*It was commented that anyone discussing any "fit " or enjineering issues" with this new release was a "ninny" for not stepping up to the plate and overcoming them. It was never a question that it couldn't be done, but rather that some issues should not have been there in the first place..Not bad for a prospective "ninny"...

Z*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. I like the dullish metal finish on the torso.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Zathros, your "ninny" looks great. I love the overall finish you achieved. Did you give it an overall dusting to get that finished look, or is it the paint color used? Do tell, please. Inquiring minds want to know. :wave:

Really, a very detailed and impressive build. You should be proud to have him in your collection. Hope you keep him protected in a nice display area.

Sincerely,
MBZ.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job Zathros! Did you followed strictly the paint instructions of the kit?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Great job Zathros! Did you followed strictly the paint instructions of the kit?



*Thank You..for the most part I followed the paint scheme, with the exception of the color for the torso. I used basic Testors silver spray, and then went over it with testors dullcoat spray to get that silvery shine off. The claw collars and tread color was a custom mix. I'm satisfied with the results I was able to achieve..Even with vinyl obstacle and those lousy tread section seams to overcome.

Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Zathros, your "ninny" looks great. I love the overall finish you achieved. Did you give it an overall dusting to get that finished look, or is it the paint color used? Do tell, please. Inquiring minds want to know. :wave:
> 
> Really, a very detailed and impressive build. You should be proud to have him in your collection. Hope you keep him protected in a nice display area.
> 
> ...


*Thanks ..I have a clear case I intend to put him in to keep him Dust free..I'm not an airbrush user, so over the years I have become adepth with spray paints, so I picked up a few techniques..Looks like they work well for me..This build took over 2 weeks as I was home recovering from gall bladder removal surgery..it kept me occupied..

Z*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The B9 looks good! 
I'm sorry, my wife hates it too when I gently chide her..

Steve


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

steve123 said:


> The B9 looks good!
> I'm sorry, my wife hates it too when I gently chide her..
> 
> Steve


*Thats Ok Steve..Last I checked, I ain't wearing a skirt, so I am a bit more thick skinned that that..

Z*


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Zathros said:


> *Thanks ..I have a clear case I intend to put him in to keep him Dust free..I'm not an airbrush user, so over the years I have become adepth with spray paints, so I picked up a few techniques..Looks like they work well for me..This build took over 2 weeks as I was home recovering from gall bladder removal surgery..it kept me occupied..
> 
> Z*


Ugh. Gall Bladder removal. Been there done that last year. I feel for you, brother. I know how that recovery goes. Remember, easy on the spicy and get used to things you love in small amounts to start. Here's to a speedy recovery. Trust me, it DOES get better.

Sincerely,
MBZ


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

AWESOME RESULTS! You nailed the look of the character. What colors mixed and anything else did you do for the vinyl legs?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

actias said:


> AWESOME RESULTS! You nailed the look of the character. What colors mixed and anything else did you do for the vinyl legs?


*all I did to the vinyl was spray it with Testors dullcoat..I will say this kit was not an easy build in any way...it takes time and skill,and anyone that says it goes together "in a snap"..well..all I can say to that is :LOLOLOL!!:drunk:

Z*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great Looking B-9 !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I think you hit the nail on the head ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

great job Mister Z...i can't spot nary a seam on that bad boy. bravo.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome build Zathros! Well done.

You're putting truth to one of my favourite quotes from Babylon 5 (the first half of it anyways); "Zathras is good at doings, not so good at rememberings..."


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

An excellent build-up of that "cantankerous bucket of bolts", Zathros! but, using a straight shot of Testor's Dullcoat on the Vinyl? I'm surprised that it worked! The last time I used laqor on vinyl, it was on my Masudaya "Robot YM-3", and it took 3 months for it to quit being tacky to the touch!
BTW, Godspeed your complete recovery; I found out today that I may very well be a candidate for that same surgery in the near future, myself.
They were right, old age ain't for sissys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to chime in so late here Z, but as you know I haven't been on here very much due to my wonderful new work schedule. I can't really add too much to what I've already told you personally, only to say that you've done a fantastic job on your Robot, and that I hope mine comes out half as nice as yours did, (when I finally get one that is, lol). Very well done Bud! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------

